# My planted 10g forrest with water tower video



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is my current tank setup, lots of plants, a buddha statue, a water tower he came swim up and check out the world around him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6opTvB6A8Y


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> This is my current tank setup, lots of plants, a buddha statue, a water tower he came swim up and check out the world around him
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6opTvB6A8Y


Your fish is gorgeous, and I love your tank.:-D


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Your fish is gorgeous, and I love your tank.:-D


thanks!


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

oooh I love your water tower. How do you do something like that?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Marieukxx said:


> oooh I love your water tower. How do you do something like that?


You just take a vase and completely submerge it with water inside the tank and then lift it up by its bottom which will become the top of the water tower and place it on something that'll leave an opening for the fish to swim up, i used to greek pillars from petco.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## roubidoux (Aug 30, 2011)

Love the tank, love the fish, love the video! What is the name of the music? It's beautiful--perfect for a perfect fishy!


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, That tower is a clever idea! Nice tank setup and and very lovely beta! What's his name?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

aurasoulful said:


> Wow, That tower is a clever idea! Nice tank setup and and very lovely beta! What's his name?


thanks! and i named him after one of my favorite historical figures, SunTzu :lol:


----------



## stripedsocks (Aug 20, 2011)

Ooh your fish is gorgeous! And the tank is stunning, the glass tube thing is a great idea, it looks like he's floating in the air!!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG lol i totally thought at the beginning before u zoomed out .. how did he get his fish to swim outside of the tank .. till i realized there was a tube thing =)

=D very amazing .. 

i'm really curious about how u do water changes ? .. do u take the tube out ? won't the water from the tube overflow ur tank when you release it ?? 

also, how stable is that ? .. is it just on top of the pillars? or do u have some way to prevent it from falling over ? ..


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> OMG lol i totally thought at the beginning before u zoomed out .. how did he get his fish to swim outside of the tank .. till i realized there was a tube thing =)
> 
> =D very amazing ..
> 
> ...


I do water changes carefully not to go below the entrance of the tower and to take the tower out to clean i just have a tube siphon the water out while holding onto the tower just in case, but the water usually just slowly comes flows down.. or should i say.. farts down(you'll get it if you ever try it), and its pretty stable.. BUT YOU GOT TO MAKE SURE ITS STABLE! With the water in the tower it becomes very heavy and the greek pillar things holding it are pretty solid, i set it all down before i threw in the gravel too.. still though it can still be pushed over.. so thats why I don't let anyone near it! lol


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

That is really amazing and very creative, your betta is very pretty as well. I think every Betta would love to explore outside of their tank and feel on top of the world. xD I like your tank too.....


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> I do water changes carefully not to go below the entrance of the tower and to take the tower out to clean i just have a tube siphon the water out while holding onto the tower just in case, but the water usually just slowly comes flows down.. or should i say.. farts down(you'll get it if you ever try it), and its pretty stable.. BUT YOU GOT TO MAKE SURE ITS STABLE! With the water in the tower it becomes very heavy and the greek pillar things holding it are pretty solid, i set it all down before i threw in the gravel too.. still though it can still be pushed over.. so thats why I don't let anyone near it! lol


ahh!! that makes sense to me now !! .. i'm gonna totally try this!! .. i'll have to find all the parts first .. but with your advice i think i can do it too !! yay!! thank you very much =)


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I absolutely love this idea! I'd so do it for my tank, if I didn't have to worry about the hood and lighting for plants ;__; Ah well... This is definitely gonna go under my 'Future Projects' list ^.^


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Draug Isilme said:


> I absolutely love this idea! I'd so do it for my tank, if I didn't have to worry about the hood and lighting for plants ;__; Ah well... This is definitely gonna go under my 'Future Projects' list ^.^


you can still have a hood with lights for your plants, all those plants in my tank are real, and my hood has plant lights.. the hood just can't fit properly is all lol its on sideways.. and u do kinda get a little problem with quick water evaporation but thats about it


----------



## justemoi (Jul 20, 2011)

looks great! very lucky fishie


----------

